
Ask HN: SaaS pricing: free basic plan / free trial / paid only - maephisto
For a SaaS project that&#x27;s directed mainly to software developers and people that have side projects.
What&#x27;s best as a first pricing approach, immediately after release?
Would appreciate if you know cases of people that switched from a pricing model to another.
======
sharemywin
Probably depends on what your selling?

How much cost do you have involved in the service?

What pricing range your talking about?

How else would you be marketing it besides free tier?

What your competitors are offering?

